# flaker's orange cube



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

is the best gut loadeer for crickets i have ever seen
ive using it for a while now and all the crickets are nice and healthy and fat.
and it supplies them with all the nutrients and water they need
no more drowned or dead crickets in the cricket tank


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

I also use it w/ my crickets. they love it and it does a great job gut loading them


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Is it just for crickets? where do you get it?


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

I did a google search and it didn't come up anywhere. I hope this isn't a skyhook or 2x4 stretcher accessory, hehe.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

johndeere said:


> Is it just for crickets? where do you get it?


 i got it from petco.com
they have diffrent types of gut loading food there
but this is the best 
and one jar will last u a while


----------



## Drunkenblade (Aug 15, 2004)

Fluker's makes some great products.... I order 1000 crickets every 3 weeks and go through a big Jar every couple months. (keep in Refrigerator) I also use Fluker's high -calcium Cricket feed........ Goooooood stuff


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Oh ok I'll check out Petco.


----------

